# NEW autotrail or swift?



## Handysue (May 5, 2011)

Having lurked on this site for 5 years, I have finally become a paid up member.
We have owned an Autotrail Cheyenne 696g for 4 years, and we have decided to upgrade. We have whittled down our choice to either an autotrail Mohawk or a swift kontiki 635. We know that 5 years ago Autotrail would have won the quality contest hands down, but would it now? 
Have any members bought one of these makes within the last 12 months, and if so, did they have problems, or were they trouble free? Perhaps we could guage from the response which is currently the better make!!


----------



## Tezmcd (Aug 3, 2009)

Have never owned a Swift but had a Mohawk on a 63 plate - no quality issues at all for me but I hear others weren't so lucky

I found the Mohawk a great van but just had a couple of niggles I didn't get on with (not quality related)

I have now seen the light and gone German - build quality that the brit vans could only dream of and a layout that suits me perfectly


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

If you want Alde heating, then it's the Swift. As for problems within the first 12 months, most new MH's are prone to one or many issues, hopefully all minor.


I'm biased but I'd go Swift - have you registered on the Swift Talk forum for some more in depth opinions?


----------



## Handysue (May 5, 2011)

Thank you for the quick responses. I expected people to come back and recommend german, but we really don't like the euro lounges (sorry, don't want to criticise your choice). We would prefer to buy a secondhand german (or even french) motorhome, if the layout was right. 
As for swift talk, I had a look and they wanted registration and even chassis numbers, so I didn't bother.


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Sue - you can register on Swift Talk without owning a Swift product. Simply make up a reg no. and VIN/chassis no. (any combination of letters and digits will do).


----------



## Handysue (May 5, 2011)

LOL. I will try that. Obviously not at all like this forum then ;-)


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

I have a Swift 669 2013 which we love.Only bought it last year and it was 2nd hand.We looked at a lot of models from all manufacturers and kept coming back to the Swift for the layout,island bed and large lounge area.We have read all the negatives,but looking at how many Swift Kontikis are sold each year and they have been in the range for over 30 years, so they must be doing something right IMO.
We have had no issues whatsoever.


----------



## Revise (May 13, 2012)

I have owned a Kontiki 649 from new. It is my first MH after upgrading from a caravan. Picked it up last May 2015. I am very picky and have gad about 20 things on my list that I have had fixed. All small, All minor and nothing that would stop us from using it. From a drawer that rattled to a worktop replaced. Now my van is almost fault free. but I will wait for the first service to get the rest done. 
I also looked at German and French motorhomes but wanted a rear lounge and could not find any one that had the layout we wanted. 

As for the build quality. (I did used to be a cabinet maker) All new vans. UK and European and much the same when it comes to fixtures and fittings as they are all trying to lose weight. 
But, when you look at the German motorhomes from 10 years ago or older then were built a lot better than any of todays vans. 

I would not hesitate in buying another Swift MH as I think any new van will have some problems in the first year. What ever you go for. Good luck and enjoy it.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I have had older Swift vans,but cannot comment on the new ones, we bought French as the Brit ones did not have the layout we wanted at the time, plus the Euro exchange rate was very good at the time in 2007.:grin2::grin2:
I would add in to the equation that it depends on if you find a good dealer who can be helpful should you need problems fixing. Close as well.

cabby


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

We moved from a Bessacarr to an Auto Trail last year and it was a real step up in terms of quality we think. The AT is 4 years newer than the Bess (2012 compared to 2008).

The issues we have had relate to the water system where we have experienced glugging/spluttering. Also the water probes in the fresh tank were heavily corroded just after 3 years use (WHY don't they use float switches????). 

Apart from that the only other issues we had have been caused by the idiot dealer we bought it off :frown2:

Graham :smile2:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Dare we ask.>>> go on you know you want to.:grin2::grin2:

cabby


----------



## siggie (Oct 2, 2010)

We have a Swift (just celebrated it's first birthday - any excuse for a party!) and love it. A few minor niggles all put right under warranty without any dificulties, but nothing to stop it being used or to put us off the brand.

Went for this van as it had the perfect layout for us, didn't like any of the 'European' van layouts, but everyone is different and some will not like our layout - it's all personal choice.

IMHO what is more important, once you know what layout you want and have narrowed your choice down to few similar quality vans, is your choice of dealer! All vans have some problems from new, it's how the dealership looks after you to quickly sort them that is key!


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

GMJ said:


> snip
> The issues we have had relate to the water system where we have experienced glugging/spluttering. Also the water probes in the fresh tank were heavily corroded just after 3 years use (WHY don't they use float switches????).
> Graham :smile2:


The majority of affordable float switches would be / are too delicate for use in a motorhome.
.


----------



## PeteFarnell (Nov 20, 2013)

We spent a lot of time looking at various brands and models when we bought our first motorhome when the lump sum landed a couple of years ago. What put us off the swifts when we looked at them in the dealers was the number of them with fixtures and fittings dropping off, doors that wouldn't close. 

We bought Autotrail because they generally seemed to be standing up to the wear and tear of being a demo van better than some of their competitors.
Our Autotrail isn't perfect by any means, and it is pathetic that manufacturers don't make the effort to build quality into their product. Simple things like using wood screws of the correct length, cleaning swarf from fittings rather than leaving it to "vibrate out" as the vehicle drives along.

A couple of years and 17,000 miles later and we are fairly happy with our choice, but I'd be happy to offer the Autotrail production line some advice if I thought for a minute they would listen!


----------



## Handysue (May 5, 2011)

Thank you all for your replies.
Perhaps in 2017, a quality marque might build a layout we like!!!
We can live in hope, and we do have a motorhome that we love and can enjoy till then.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

eurajohn said:


> The majority of affordable float switches would be / are too delicate for use in a motorhome.
> .


Strange that John as they were in use in my Bessacarr I believe.

Graham :smile2:


----------

